# Seed, Sod, or Rock? (opinions wanted)



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

My house backs up to a marsh. As you can see below, after the deck install I dont have much of a yard. The second picture shows the type of rock that I put down on the upper tier of the retaining wall under the deck and I like the look/material(3/4" granite). 

My question is for the lower portion of the retaining wall from the walkout. I cant decide if I should sod, seed, or rock it with the same rock used on the top portion. Cost to rock would be about $600 for all materials. 

Any opinions?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

If it were me, I wouldn't do the same blocks. I would instead, put down some hardscape using flagstone, and leave the borders open. There, I would put down some perrenials and mulch. You need some contrast.


----------

